# Too far gone...?



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Got this guy yesterday....
Doubt he'll make it...
Kinda looks like a living fish jerky :/


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Think positive! It's only been a day........Is that IAL? Does he eat?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup it's IAL... and nope he doesnt eat. He doesnt even move. been in the same spot since last night.

btw.. that test result is diluted. I asked the LFS guy to give me fresh new water to take him home in...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

poor guy, still have hope!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

He's hanging in there

home alone now since I have school. I'll see how he's doing when I get home tonight


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Epizon was the same way when I got him, now he is beautiful


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yea, I see my Sapphire all over again, but I did use AQ salt, and his turnaround was miraculous, I hope you have the same results, just give him time, and patience..hope he pulls thru..poor lil guy looks like he is in terrible shock..


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I love to see them when they are all better! Im crossing my fingers for ya!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Epizon was the same way when I got him, now he is beautiful


How did you treat him...? Mine seems so fragile right now. even his pectorals are stuck together. he doesnt use any of his fins. he doesnt move. he barley even breathes.....

I slowly brought down the ammonia yesterday night. Also left some floaters in the tank to soak up any excess.

I have salt in with the IAL...


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Poor guy  I have nothing useful to add but I wish him the best of luck in recovering.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh goodness Aokashi -- sending you both good vibes!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Poor guy, I hope he recovers. Sending good vibes your way and lots of them.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks guys... this guy was so sick he was free so I codn't pass him up.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Poor little guy


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Fingers crossed for this little fella. Have you tried adding garlic to his foods to promote eating and help against internal parasites? I add Kent Garlic Xtreme to my betta foods and foods for my marine fish.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

he doesn't eat yet... he's so weak, it seems all his energy is reserved for breathing. pretty emaciated too


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe liquid food?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> How did you treat him...? Mine seems so fragile right now. even his pectorals are stuck together. he doesnt use any of his fins. he doesnt move. he barley even breathes.....
> 
> I slowly brought down the ammonia yesterday night. Also left some floaters in the tank to soak up any excess.
> 
> I have salt in with the IAL...


I just used clean water and AQS. Change his water every day and he will be better in no time.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

If you have any BW's frozen, or FD just try one, see if he even notices it, chances are he won't but keep trying, and if he even uses his eyes to look up, it's a good sign, and then (praying) he even opens his mouth to try it, even if he spits it out, which he will -- keep trying, I did this with Sapphire, about a good 8-10 x before I got results, and waited an hour or so before trying again, and finally he opened his mouth to take it, after that, within a few more hrs, I saw him moving a slight bit, next I tried a pellet, and he took it, and we were good to go..he has to eat, just keep at it..


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Poor man!! My little puck was like that when I first got him and now he's a completely different fish! I just made sure he had clean warm water, high protein foods (when I could finally get him to eat), and Vita-chem. And be patient, just because he doesn't bounce back immediately doesn't mean he won't bounce back! 

Puck when I got him









Puck now (4 months later)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> If you have any BW's frozen, or FD just try one, see if he even notices it, chances are he won't but keep trying, and if he even uses his eyes to look up, it's a good sign, and then (praying) he even opens his mouth to try it, even if he spits it out, which he will -- keep trying, I did this with Sapphire, about a good 8-10 x before I got results, and waited an hour or so before trying again, and finally he opened his mouth to take it, after that, within a few more hrs, I saw him moving a slight bit, next I tried a pellet, and he took it, and we were good to go..he has to eat, just keep at it..



doesnt use his eyes either. >.> 

I keep thinking he's already dead cos he's so still.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> doesnt use his eyes either. >.>
> 
> I keep thinking he's already dead cos he's so still.


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't understand i am a newb but from what i have read and been told, and what i see it looks like your API test results are 4 or 5 ppm isnt that deadly for the fish .


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

xShainax said:


>


Well moon shadows pictures gave me a bit of hope. hopefully he'll be doung better when I get home tonight. i hate coming home to dead fish...

@ 914joe - yup it's 4-8 ppm
I made the shop keeper add lots of new water in before he bagged him so it was probably originally 8-16ppm


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Well moon shadows pictures gave me a bit of hope. hopefully he'll be doung better when I get home tonight. i hate coming home to dead fish...
> 
> @ 914joe - yup it's 4-8 ppm
> I made the shop keeper add lots of new water in before he bagged him so it was probably originally 8-16ppm


I hope he is ok


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow that is high i would change the water right away if were you ,good luck with him ,it is very nice of you to take him at least he has a shot to make it ,at the store he definitely would have died .


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Poor little guy best of wishes for him to get all better !!!!


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Hope he pulls through. I reported a local chain store tothe RSPCA for the appalling condition of some of their Betta's, some were at deaths door and sadly I did not have any room to take any more on


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

914joe said:


> Wow that is high i would change the water right away if were you ,good luck with him ,it is very nice of you to take him at least he has a shot to make it ,at the store he definitely would have died .


it was slowly changed out last night. With triple dose of prime...just in case ...


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts! Poor guy. At least you are giving him a chance, and at least he'll get some decent conditions to try to recover in.


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

i wish you and your betta luck as well! he's lucky to have someone like you


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thankyou all! just finished school and am anxious to check on him...


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayers and wet hugs for your fishy. Keep us posted.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm quite nervous actually. really dont want to come home to a dead fishie


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

No one does...I found one of my fishie's dead at my birthday party. Trying to stay calm with 40+ people asking if the fish is okay and all you can say is "he's sleeping" is very...not fun.

Just keep in mind, you gave him a wonderful last few days if he does infact pass. He was loved by you and everyone here.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The last one died whilst I was sleeping.
I should stop bringing dying fish home


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

How is he doing?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

not home yet... had to goto work... fashion week...


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Ohhh, yeah. I'll be going to bed here soon (hopefully) but I'll be sending prayers your way.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks! I'm heading home now. I hate mondays lol. good night!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol, I'm still awake. Having some health issues today and they're keeping me up. Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

aww get well soon! I'll update you guys in about half an hour...


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Hope he makes it.. Best of luck aokashi!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Keeping our fins crossed!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

He's still alive. I kind of wanted to post something crazy a while ago... but I've calmed down since then. water change has been done. I also dropped a mosquito larvae on there in case he does manage to get well enough to eat when I'm not around. 
pictures and video...

his pectorals have unclamped ever so slightly. yesterday they were clamped to a pin. there is still hope....

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...2-A5E3-5E04FD69E85A-1155-00000149523CC818.mp4


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, or whatever. But in the video, does he have a buldge on his side kinda towards the back? Sorry if there isn't.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

oh good, we can all get some sleep now :lol: Rest little guy!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh wow, yes I see the improvement in his fins. I'm rooting for him! Is he looking any more relaxed/able to move?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Aokashi I just stumbled across this thread and wow what a sad boy. I am so happy you have taken him in and giving him the best care he has probably ever had. I have had rescues just like that, my method for those really clamped fins the kind that looks all waxy and still is to do 100% water changes daily, adding aquarium salt, Stress Coat and believe it or not the secrete weapon is Betta Revive. The cheap blue stuff, 3 drops per 16oz. You may know all this already but I have found that exact mix will unclamp in 24 hours. Get Betta Revive!

I wish you all the luck with him, he will be a cutie!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The bulge is really apparent since he's emaciated...  
Unfortunately he is still dead looking as yesterday and will only move if I move his Qt.

Im hoping to see even more imprrovements tomorrow!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope so too, good luck!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Poor guy looks stunned right out of his mind.  I think you're doing the best things possible for him. If he's got a chance, it's definitely with you. IAL, salt, clean and warm water. Good luck Aokashi. I hope this fellow pulls through for you!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for everyone's support! 
I hope this one pulls through too. I'm pretty good at not taking home random sick fish... but for some reason, I feel terrible if I dont take home a betta on the very verge of death.
I do hope he eats soon. I'm fearing that he will starve to death. He doesnt even give that mosquito larvae half a glance


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I always worry when they turn away from food, especially live food. But you do a good thing, Aokashi. You give them the dignity of passing in a loving home and not rotting at the back of a shelf, only to be tossed in the trash with the hamster droppings.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha, you're right. I can't imagine Kuro turning away from food! 
he's always ready for more. 
If he could talk at feeding time, I swear he'd be singing this as he wiggles his butt,
"There be worms rainin' from the skies"~chomp


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Have you tried keeping him in very dim lighting to allow him to rest without worrying about outside stimulation?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ballyhoo said:


> Have you tried keeping him in very dim lighting to allow him to rest without worrying about outside stimulation?


i keep him covered


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

HOw wonderful for you to have taken him home. 
i am wondering, does he have a heater ?? I would think he really needs warm water. Maybe I jsut couldn't see it in the video. Good luck.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

acadialover said:


> HOw wonderful for you to have taken him home.
> i am wondering, does he have a heater ?? I would think he really needs warm water. Maybe I jsut couldn't see it in the video. Good luck.


his water is 82 via an adjustable heat pad I have under the container  bottom temperature is 84


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

My fingers and Bobby's fins are crossed for this little guy.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD funny you say that. 
Kuro (my other betta) naturally crosses his ventrals  I'll take that as good wishes from him too!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

How are things looking this morning? Praying he's looking better...


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> XD funny you say that.
> Kuro (my other betta) naturally crosses his ventrals  I'll take that as good wishes from him too!


Kuro of the constant benediction!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

he's doing a bit of swimmin today. I think I'll be switching him to the larger tank soon!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

aokashi said:


> he's doing a bit of swimmin today. I think I'll be switching him to the larger tank soon!


 
Whoohoo!! That is awwsumm news;-) I am soo happy to hear he is swimming!!! He started eating??


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> Whoohoo!! That is awwsumm news;-) I am soo happy to hear he is swimming!!! He started eating??


well he swims to avoid my intruding hands outside his container XD he did give the larvae a good look when it wiggled by and followed it a bit... but didnt eat yet. I'll put a few more in...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

aokashi said:


> well he swims to avoid my intruding hands outside his container XD he did give the larvae a good look when it wiggled by and followed it a bit... but didnt eat yet. I'll put a few more in...


 
If he is following with his eyes, it's a good sign..and if he has movement even better, but keep him in QT for about 3-4 more days until he is actively swimming and eating ..he won't have strength for a big tank until he eats normally..(still praying) but sounds better! Good Luck..keep at it;-)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is he coloring up yet?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Can tell XD water is too dark. 
but he ate 4 mosquito larvaes! snapped them up real fast too!!!
yay!
I'm excited to find out his color and tail type ^_^


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

aokashi said:


> Can tell XD water is too dark.
> but he ate 4 mosquito larvaes! snapped them up real fast too!!!
> yay!
> I'm excited to find out his color and tail type ^_^


:greenyay: Hurray!!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Hooray, glad to hear he's eating! That's an awesome sign


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Yay!! Oh this is excellent news. Still praying for this little guy!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He does look better!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

He is looking better! I remember when I got Jonah he was like that. Inactive, didn't eat, nothing. Just hung out at the top in a corner. When he started to come around I put him in a 3 gallon that had been running for a while and he just perked right up!!! Hopefully that will happen for your little guy!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

yay!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yup, you can see in his face, he doesnt have that shocked look anymore, he is going to be fine..the food will get him strong..and ready for a lot of swimming


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Ug! It reminds me of when I got Smog, he made a full recovery. Don't give up hope, he just needs some time to heal. And as always ~Healing Fish Vibe~


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Can tell XD water is too dark.
> but he ate 4 mosquito larvaes! snapped them up real fast too!!!
> yay!
> I'm excited to find out his color and tail type ^_^


Oh so wonderful to hear this!

Great job!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for all your amazing prayers and wishes! 
I have no doubt that's what made him better!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He is looking so much better! I'm really happy for you, Aokashi.


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

yay! so happy for you and your betta


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

and today's video 

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...D-9446-08D3F60AC3DA-1914-000002AA8F4C3481.mp4


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's quite active! Hopefully his fins unfuse soon. Looks almost more like some ammonia-caused finmelt than just regular clamping.


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

look at those colors!
He looks much more green and red than in the first pictures. Great work!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I can tell he's trying to open them, but he cant...
but I'm sooooo happy he's moving freely now.

Two nights ago I was so paranoid bringing him home because he'd stopped moving in the bag. Was so conviced he would die before we even reached home!

Oh and I'll change out some of the IAL soon. LOL right now everything is orange XD

he had some NLS, but doesnt seem to be used to the small pellets.

If anyone has the regular betta formula, I'm happy to trade IAL or something for a bit.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

You have done such a wonderful job with him!!! He's looking worlds better!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks moonshadow! you are definitely my biggest inspiration XD

I'm drip acclimitizing him to a less IALed mixture now 

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...9-9340-D56D4EFA5C67-1970-000002B0E81E1103.mp4


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

he is beautiful


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Bless his little heart! He looks a 1000 times better than he did this time yesterday. Keep up whatever you are doing, and prayers will be sent your way


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

nice looking piece of fish jerky ya got there :lol:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> nice looking piece of fish jerky ya got there :lol:


care to take a bite?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> and today's video
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...D-9446-08D3F60AC3DA-1914-000002AA8F4C3481.mp4


Swim fishy swim!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Heehee XD

I'm getting so distracted by him when I'm supposed to be doing schol work 

I just changed out the majority of his tea. I'm 70% sure his body is a teal-ish
And he has dark red fins


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Wow what a huge change in behavior for your fishie. It looked like a fish in formaldehyde in the first video till you startled him. 



 I would drop in like 2 dozen mosquito larvae if you can gather enough. But make sure you cover the tank in case they hatch.
 He just needs to be fattened up. Eventually he'll be eating pellets by the bucket.
 
I've NEVER seen a LIVE fish with fins so stiff like that. 

Looks like his fins were sprayed with hairspray NOT literally since they don't seem to flow freely when he swims.

Really curious to see what he'll look like in a week.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD it is unfortunately that I only have a few in the pot of water outside. but if you can grab a thousand again, please send some my way  

Last photo of the night, I promise!!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming!!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I froze my extra mosquitos in ice cube trays. Each individual cube should have at least 50-250 mosquitos.

I can bring you a few thousand frozen in a ziplock bag in my cooler if I pass by the area for a large annual festival in the next week or two. I forget the date, but festival will take place on a Sunday.

I'll probably hit Hell's Kitchen FM area in the morning & festival in the afternoon. 

I may try to smuggle a turtle back on my way home. 

You must have 1 friend nearby who lives in a house with a yard full of skitos. 



 I'm still wary of parasites/fertilizers that might have cross contaminated the skito water. The red boys haven't been fed many of the skitos at all.

I haven't received any accurate ID's on those rabbit earred slug like critters in the water where I found the skitos.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

your doing such a nice job with him, i can't wait to see how much he will change in a week or two.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*how fish jerky sleeps*

Yes, I have temporarily named him Fish Jerky XD
so I look to my right... and what do I see ? 

thought he died again, lol. Ended up shaking the jar anyway after failing to convince myself that he was just sleeping.












MSG- Thanks for the generous offer XD I think I'llgo for the live ones. might make a trip to central park soon...which turtles are you looking for? Red ear sliders...?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What kind of betta is he? O.O


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol. After seeing ur siggy...I'm singin'
galileo~~~

I have no idea what he is... he has a split in his tail... could be Vt, Dt,DeT,HM LOL

but for now he's commited to being a jerky...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Lol. After seeing ur siggy...I'm singin'
> galileo~~~
> 
> I have no idea what he is... he has a split in his tail... could be Vt, Dt,DeT,HM LOL
> ...


xD I love Bohemian Rhapsody and honestly, he reminds me of Norbert who had fin melt and now he is a DeT


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

So I've ruled out Vt for Fish Jerky, I'm pretty sure he has 4 rays + in what's left of that tail


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

He looks great maybe a double tail!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I flipped back to page 1 and the contrast is amazing!

Lazarus! Rise and swim!


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

yeah, i could see a double tail as well  he's such a gorgeous fish


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha yep. desaturated Betta vs Saturated Betta

I thought that was just a riiiiip XD we'll see


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness. He looks so much better already.  It looks like he might be a CT but we'll just have to wait and be surprised!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Lazarus! Rise and swim!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like a DT


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

He looks like a DT to me, too. But who cares what he is, at least he's aliveeeee :-D


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

That's such great news! He's getting his chance to live because of you! *applause*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Miracles do happen.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Miracles do happen.


Wow, there is no way that's the same fish


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD I secretly switched him out yesterday 

I put him in the half gallon today, so he'll have more swimming space. He began flaring at the tank wall and I was like wooooooooowwwwwwww


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe he is a DeT


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

looks like it!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Holy smokes!!

You are doing such an awesome job, aokashi. You really are. This little guy is so lucky to have you for a fish parent.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Norbert looked like that for a few days, but now he is a beautiful baby boy


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LizzyP said:


> Holy smokes!!
> 
> You are doing such an awesome job, aokashi. You really are. This little guy is so lucky to have you for a fish parent.


I'm lucky that the fellow didn't give up


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

You are doing a great job. He is looking so much better.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Do we get a video tonight?!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Ofcorse you do! 
*Whips out iphone*

Fish Jerky Flaring earlier. he has since figured out that it's his own reflection and hence not worth the effort anymore...
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...83-AD12-FB2D945541EE-498-000000ADB4E44DAC.mp4

Fish Jerky with cameo appearance by Kuro
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...9E-AB4D-6C761E96653A-498-000000B14D020003.mp4


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep, deffinately a DeT or a SDeT


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Yep, deffinately a DeT or a SDeT


Sounds good 
That tail has some growing to do!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He did a complete turn around


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^____^ yup so quick too! I'll update when hid tail grows back


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Soooo pretty.


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Look at those colors! He's a gorgeous fish.
Great job to you, you saved that fishes life. You gave him a warm, clean, loving home. You're his hero *hands you a cape and a gold star*


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

ballyhoo said:


> Look at those colors! He's a gorgeous fish.
> Great job to you, you saved that fishes life. You gave him a warm, clean, loving home. You're his hero *hands you a cape and a gold star*


"No cape no cape"

Didn't you see The Incredibles?


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

BettaQi said:


> "No cape no cape"
> 
> Didn't you see The Incredibles?


hahahaha oops


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..what an amazing turnaround..I Love it He looks gorgeous..You are doing a fantastic job with him!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD I'm not a hero. he's made me so much happier too  I think people save fish because they feel good about it  It certainly made me feel good


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> XD I'm not a hero. he's made me so much happier too  I think people save fish because they feel good about it  It certainly made me feel good


Dude you are such a good person it's been clear for months before you saved this one.

Frrealz.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh yes, It does make you feel good, like saving a lil life is an "incredible" feeling..very overjoyed..


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

awww... glad to see the improvement! It's amazing what a little TLC and proper care will do for a sickly boy/girl.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD he wont stop moving today! couldn't take a proper photo!


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh he is so beautiful. I love seeing these stories and see how lovely these poor fish turn out.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

He is starting to look more and more like a HalfMoon.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't believe that's the same piece of fish jer......er, I mean FISH!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> He is starting to look more and more like a HalfMoon.



He does this lousy flare lol. plus his tail is all tattered so I'm not sure XD I'm secretly hoping he'a a SD


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Lol ferocious! He looks beautiful


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow he looks amazing.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Great turnaround! He looks like a SD with a big rip to me. (Non professional opinion, YMMV)


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

He's so precious. Not all waxy and hair sprayed--or would it be fin sprayed?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD I wonder what caused that. It was like instead of being super delta he was being super clamp oO

This is what I imagine he'd look like in human form


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice artistic interpretation!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Heehee XD
you dont sleep either!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

What is this 'sleep' you talk about?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO what? people don't sleep in this world...?

Is this the real life...?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Mr jerky is looking good :-D


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

indeed he is~~
I was accused by a friend of neglecting Kuro because Im paying too much attention to this guy


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

He's getting there...oO


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy cow! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I know right? Now what I'd like to know is why anyone would put such a gorgeous fellow in a half cut poland springs bottle..because that is literally how the LFS display their bettas... get a poland spring bottle, cut off the top and plop the fish inside...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Omg..He is sooo gorgeous!!!! Wow..I love love, those colors _
_People are just a/h's and in this world just irks the heck outta me when it comes to things like this..why is right, why in thier right minds would they ever do that?? just put a fish in an water bottle RRRRGGH!!..because it's so small, they think of it as nothing..but just a fish..and there are millions of them..so _


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

I just read through the entire thread and loved it. I really can't wait to see what he looks like in his true glory.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Im not an emotional person at all... 
but to think that he was once so beautiful.. to end up all dry looking on the shelf in a poland spring bottle makes me really sad ...I swear they're over stocking. And he's way better looking than 99% of their stock... But he was stuffed a the way in the back, and I had to really reach in to pull the bottle out. :/
Why can't people just learn to present their fish in a better way... then people will actually buy them...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

alas, there is a chance he may be a half moon after all...
But I am anticipating his spread to stop here...


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

His shape shows great resemblance to my HM Gandalf.









That is why I think he is a half moon.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD he's more half moon today than ever... 
my superdelta dream has been squashed D:


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

CALLED IT! ; p


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

so not fair D:

oh well his weird finnage makes a crooked half moon. Since I don't particularly like the perfect finnage half moons, it's not so bad after all.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

And I just nitice today that his body's kinda blue! yay for IAL water confusion


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

He's def a halfmoon, I love halfmoons & he's defiantly a stunning halfmoon, you did a really good job & most halfmoons have ripped up tail and are just blue & red, but you got lucky  that little sick boy turned out to be a heck of a stunning fish! Amazing color, and that's nice it's a halfmoon


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

He's gorgeous!

Sorry about being disappointed about the super delta haha ;D *hugs Pudge's tank*

I'm sure if you stop by your LPS enough times you'll find Mr. Betta Right.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow!

Haven't been checking up, lately. I had a sick betta on my hands and was trying to make him feel better.

He looks awesome! You did a GREAT job with him


----------



## celie (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, it's hard to believe that this is the same fish that you first posted about! He looks good!


----------

